#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Alta de RX no link

## explosat

Bom dia pessoal
Quase 3 da madrugada, tenho dois clientes e ambos estão com tráfego zero na RB 450G.
Tenho apenas eu e meu irmão que está vendo série na Netflix e a taxa de RX dá interface link está batendo faixa dos 15MB. 
Tenho um sistema simples de um ADSL 50MB (para estudar possibilidades de um futuro provedor) 
Gostaria de saber se isto e um problema ou se é normal.
Dês de ja agradeço a atenção de todos do forum!

----------


## rubem

RX é recebimento/recepção, ou seja, RX na entrada de link vem a ser "download".

(TX é transmissão, o upload)

RX na interface link tem que ser meio igual ao TX na interface de saída pra clientes. Ou seja, a entrada em A tem que ser meio igual a saída em B.

15Mbps pro Netflix em HD é normal enquanto vai fazendo o cache (Se uns 2Mbps de tráfego constante. Se o filme tem 2h seria 2h de 2Mbps, ou 1h de 4Mbps, com 30 minutos de 8Mbps, etc. Tem que ver também que o tráfego não é constante, ele enche um pouco de buffer, para, enche de novo, e assim vai).

O roteador é o que? Se for Mikrotik tem como ver os IP's de tráfego se a RB for roteada, facilita ver se o tipo de tráfego em uso é legítimo ou não.

(Fora que se é um Windows com netflix no borwser, pode ter inutilidade tipo antivirus ou Winupdate com atualizações de madrugada (Winupdate por default nalguma versão abre as 1h no horário do pc), Windows NUNCA terá tráfego zero só por estar com navegador fechado. Alias, Android no default também consome muito mesmo sem navegador aberto)

----------


## lcesargc

> RX é recebimento/recepção, ou seja, RX na entrada de link vem a ser "download".
> 
> (TX é transmissão, o upload)
> 
> RX na interface link tem que ser meio igual ao TX na interface de saída pra clientes. Ou seja, a entrada em A tem que ser meio igual a saída em B.
> 
> 15MB pro Netflix em HD é normal enquanto vai fazendo o cache (Se uns 2Mbps de tráfego constante. Se o filme tem 2h seria 2h de 2Mbps, ou 1h de 4Mbps, com 30 minutos de 8Mbps, etc. Tem que ver também que o tráfego não é constante, ele enche um pouco de buffer, para, enche de novo, e assim vai).
> 
> O roteador é o que? Se for Mikrotik tem como ver os IP's de tráfego se a RB for roteada, facilita ver se o tipo de tráfego em uso é legítimo ou não.
> ...


por esse motivo tenho saudades dos sistemas operacionais antigos que nao tinha trafego de dados sem vc ta usando

----------


## explosat

> RX é recebimento/recepção, ou seja, RX na entrada de link vem a ser "download".
> 
> (TX é transmissão, o upload)
> 
> RX na interface link tem que ser meio igual ao TX na interface de saída pra clientes. Ou seja, a entrada em A tem que ser meio igual a saída em B.
> 
> 15Mbps pro Netflix em HD é normal enquanto vai fazendo o cache (Se uns 2Mbps de tráfego constante. Se o filme tem 2h seria 2h de 2Mbps, ou 1h de 4Mbps, com 30 minutos de 8Mbps, etc. Tem que ver também que o tráfego não é constante, ele enche um pouco de buffer, para, enche de novo, e assim vai).
> 
> O roteador é o que? Se for Mikrotik tem como ver os IP's de tráfego se a RB for roteada, facilita ver se o tipo de tráfego em uso é legítimo ou não.
> ...


Uso rb450G roteada. E pelo que vi com base em seu comentário está normal então. 
Muito obrigado pela atenção !!

----------

